# Haunted Props clearance



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Halloweenprops.com doesn't exist. I put that in & all I get is this;
https://uniregistry.com/market/doma...anderid=halloweenprops5b0612ba8a98e2.03794198


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

I believe the OP meant www.hauntedprops.com . Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Restless Acres said:


> I believe the OP meant www.hauntedprops.com . Thank you for the heads up!


Ah...that makes sense.

Except I don't think I can buy from a site that has a typo like "Halloween Mask's"!! I mean technically they are Halloween's masks but I dunno...


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

ROFL! you are right RestlessAcres. I don't know how I managed to type that wrong. I started this thread not even a literal minute after looking at that site. Thanks for straightening it out lol!
I googled reviews of hauntedprops and there is a thread on this forum http://www.halloweenforum.com/merchant-reviews/146638-hauntedprops-reviews.html
and then there is this one http://www.halloweenforum.com/merch...d-off-haunted-props-www-hauntedprops-com.html
After reading both threads through it looks like they might have been good at one time, but when things go bad they go really bad. I went to their site and tried the contact us link. It works and I asked a couple of questions about their package deals. I don't actually have a few thousand dollars to spend, but I'm curious to see if they will respond.
They do have some cool looking stuff though like the "frog deluxe latex" which should probably have been "deluxe latex frog" lol. There is a huge latex croc that looks pretty awesome too. But my favorite is the "Lord Toad Prop 18 inch". It seriously reminds me of Gollum as drawn in the Rankin and Bass animated film The Hobbit. $42 and change is a too much to risk though.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

McBernes said:


> ROFL! you are right RestlessAcres. I don't know how I managed to type that wrong. I started this thread not even a literal minute after looking at that site. Thanks for straightening it out lol!
> I googled reviews of hauntedprops and there is a thread on this forum http://www.halloweenforum.com/merchant-reviews/146638-hauntedprops-reviews.html
> and then there is this one http://www.halloweenforum.com/merch...d-off-haunted-props-www-hauntedprops-com.html
> After reading both threads through it looks like they might have been good at one time, but when things go bad they go really bad. I went to their site and tried the contact us link. It works and I asked a couple of questions about their package deals. I don't actually have a few thousand dollars to spend, but I'm curious to see if they will respond.
> They do have some cool looking stuff though like the "frog deluxe latex" which should probably have been "deluxe latex frog" lol. There is a huge latex croc that looks pretty awesome too. But my favorite is the "Lord Toad Prop 18 inch". It seriously reminds me of Gollum as drawn in the Rankin and Bass animated film The Hobbit. $42 and change is a too much to risk though.


Good observation on Gollum!

I have the Lord Toad Prop. I recommend it; the only drawback is the warts are a smidgen gross, but not a dealbreaker. I got it for maybe $50 (I think I usually see it a little higher but I do see sales on it down around $50 periodically) and it was money well spent. There really aren't a lot of large inexpensive latex animals like this out there. I have a ton of props that never see the light of day, but Lord Toad makes it out there every year. 

Not sure which latex croc is on the site: I have the four foot latex alligator (or croc) that you see around a lot. It's a really sharp looking prop but I've never actually had the occasion to display it. Lastly, I have had the Frog Deluxe Latex in my cart a number of times, but never actually bought one. If I recall correctly I saw a review or description once that said they were an unstuffed latex shell (which I would have just filled with Great Stuff), but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

I've always wanted to buy from them, but everything is just too expensive, even with discounts. They're running a free shipping and $10 off $50 and $25 off $100 promotion right now, but it's all still a bit out of reach. Seems like they're targeting professional (not home) haunters. Clearance doesn't really have much, but with the additional coupon and shipping, it might be worth it! I miss good home-haunter-oriented sites like halloweenasylum.com. HA is still around, but with a new owner and lower inventory/higher prices


----------

